# MTH Sound in my Pioneer Zephyr



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I had Ray Manley install the new MTH Proto 3 Sound system and DCS/DCC controls in my Robert''s Lines Pioneer Zephyr. He did a great job and I have really been enjoying it. Short video below:


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

I like it thanks for posting


----------

